# Thread Cutting Chart



## taycat (Jun 23, 2015)

can i use thread cutting chart from model b 9" on a model c?
found one on net i can print off and stick on backboard as easier to read than one on gear cover.
away with work at moment so cant check it against my c.
have put it below.


----------



## brino (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi taycat,

That depends........
Do the two lathes have the same pitch lead screw?
Do the two lathes have the same change gear and banjo arrangement?

If the answers are both "yes" then it should work.

-brino


----------



## taycat (Jun 23, 2015)

dunno as found it online.
will wait till i have more time and redraw one on my cover.


----------



## janvanruth (Jun 24, 2015)

b and c are the same


----------

